# HP M830z Error 30.03.23



## Natcomp2 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have an HP Laserjet Enterpiose Flow M830z mfp. It has come up with error 30.03.23 and copy output has streaks on it. I have upgraded jthe software and checked continuity on all cables leading from the scanner control board. Please help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Cables, drivers, and software wouldn't cause print issues such as streaking. That would be a printer issue, most likely just dirty or the print head is clogged.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

is the scanner glass clean also check this out

HP Support document - HP Support Center


Error Codes > HP > LaserJet Enterprise 700 M775 > page 12


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

30.03.2330.03.23The calibration stitching label shifted or there are bad sensors in the scan module.1. Turn the product off and then on. 2. Upgrade the firmware. 3. Replace the scanner.


----------



## Natcomp2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you for your responses. I have done a firmware upgrade and serviced the scanner unit. So is my only option now to replace the scanner unit? What is the calibration stitching, how does it move and where can i i see it in the printer to check if it has move? Need to give answer to these question.

Regards


----------

